# The SMF Pushpin Map Has a Home!!



## TulsaJeff (Jul 13, 2007)

I have placed the SMF Pushpin map on its' own page here on the SMF. This should make it easier to access and all of you who have not added your name to the map.. you now have NO excuse;-)

It is located Here


----------



## liquorman (Apr 5, 2009)

Hm! that link dosent seem to work


----------



## rivet (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey great idea, and thought the map was fantastic. Yep, I'm on it... But he's ^^^^^^^ right, the link doesn't work.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Apr 5, 2009)

Umm, if u check the date on his post, its like almost 2 years ago....... I;m not saying, just saying


----------



## tsywake (Jul 13, 2009)

What about setting up a map in Google Maps?


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jul 16, 2009)

That would be cool if Google Maps will do that...I'd be willing to help with that.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jul 17, 2009)

i digress...........


----------



## morkdach (Jul 17, 2009)

get with bmudd on this


----------



## barneypoo69 (Jan 5, 2010)

Where's the map ? I know I'm a rookie.......but can I get on it Jeff ?


----------



## bbally (Jan 5, 2010)

And from the depths of the July posts rises the Map


----------



## chefmike (Jan 5, 2010)

a little zombie thread... I followed it because it was on the news on the first page. 

now I will never know where I live!


----------



## mgwerks (Jan 5, 2010)

I think that it would be great to get this little gem up and running, and to drive participation rates up.  It wouold be cool to see where folks are from, as we go on long road trips regularly and maybe we could meet up for mini-GTGs and score some good food.

Jeff/Brian?


----------



## larry maddock (Jan 5, 2010)

the dots dont tell who is who like frapper


----------



## polishmeat (Jan 5, 2010)

http://www.resolvermaps.com

This is pretty sweet as well - check it out


----------



## harper072554 (Jan 10, 2010)

For some reason I could not get the link to work for me...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 10, 2010)

This would be really neat if there was a map we could all put a pushpin in.
However, please don't look toward me for help in setting it up. You could tattoo everything I know about computers on a chicken's upper lip.


Bearcarver


----------



## herkysprings (Jan 11, 2010)

Need this but for BBQ:

http://pooptheworld.com/

Now if somebody could code an iPhone app to monitor BBQ temps (via a relay that could listen in on the RF thermometer units that most of us use...), they'd be one rich individual!


----------

